
Sumo Logic S-1 - tpw212
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1643269/000119312520227201/d821436ds1.htm
======
tmd83
Wow! The numbers, 837 PB/day. 18.6B events/s. I wonder who is the biggest
player in logging/monitoring and what's their rate of ingestion/processing is,
how much do they store and their infrastructure efficiency/usage is.

